# Does anyone know what may have caused this??



## Dillarda (Sep 11, 2021)

I just noticed my baby's foot today when i came outside to feed them dinner. I haven't seen her in a couple days but they are free range on an acre so I figured she was nesting somewhere. When I did see her she was limping and her pad of her foot is swollen an
d hot to the touch. Her foot is red and she is holding it up. There seems to be no abrasion or cut on her foot. Any advice or suggestions on what it could be is greatly appreciated. Thank y'all so much!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is the entire top of her foot red like that? It's possible she's been stunk or bitten by something. Check closely for any signs of either one. 

To start I would soak her foot in Epsom salts to try to get that swelling down.


----------



## Dillarda (Sep 11, 2021)

Thank you for responding!!! Yes the top is red and swollen too. I looked for a puncture or a cut or scab but I didnt see any.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

I would definitely start soaking it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you have any Benadryl? I would try giving her one of those to see if the swelling goes down.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Dillarda said:


> I just noticed my baby's foot today when i came outside to feed them dinner. I haven't seen her in a couple days but they are free range on an acre so I figured she was nesting somewhere. When I did see her she was limping and her pad of her foot is swollen an
> d hot to the touch. Her foot is red and she is holding it up. There seems to be no abrasion or cut on her foot. Any advice or suggestions on what it could be is greatly appreciated. Thank y'all so much!
> View attachment 42528
> View attachment 42529


it seems like that chicken might have bumblefoot. This is a disease where chickens get sores, cuts, red spots and rips on the bottom of their foot. It is not contagious but should be treated immediately. I would soak her foot in Epsom salt and warm water. if it becomes more severe, a vet would be were to go.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Except there is no sign of bumble. And the top of the foot being red is not usually part of bumble.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm seeing more foot problems this year than ever before; most clear up quickly. I think it's the heavy rains and high humidity here that's the problem. Since you didn't see the hen for a couple days it could be that she got tangled up in something and hurt the foot getting free.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

danathome said:


> I'm seeing more foot problems this year than ever before; most clear up quickly. I think it's the heavy rains and high humidity here that's the problem. Since you didn't see the hen for a couple days it could be that she got tangled up in something and hurt the foot getting free.


That could be the case. But i agree you neex to soak that foot. Anf give her something to down the swelling. She could have hit her foot hard on something to. So make sure when the swelling goes down her foot's not hurt on the inside.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Except there is no sign of bumble. And the top of the foot being red is not usually part of bumble.


really?! Well, @Dilarda don't listen to me!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> really?! Well, @Dilarda don't listen to me!


sorry, @Dillarda i spelled it wrong


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> sorry, @Dillarda i spelled it wrong


Dude chill. And if it is bumble than there would be a scab of some sort. Or it's something else.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Poor girl. Wouldn't have any opinions but definitely hope she heals! 🥰


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Poor girl. Wouldn't have any opinions but definitely hope she heals! 🥰


Me to. Just make sure she is safe. I had a hen like this but the swelling was on both feet and she was a mama. But something took her. But didn't touch the rest of the flock or her babies.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Soak her foot in some Epsom salt. I think she may have gotten stuck somewhere.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> I'm seeing more foot problems this year than ever before; most clear up quickly. I think it's the heavy rains and high humidity here that's the problem. Since you didn't see the hen for a couple days it could be that she got tangled up in something and hurt the foot getting free.


Yes, more than usual feet issues this year.


----------

